# new to the TT world help or advice needed please



## Philwill (Nov 24, 2011)

Just bought 51 TT 180 bhp 
an the dash cluster above the outside temp is not showing 
can someone give me some info please


----------



## Deelog (Nov 22, 2011)

Sounds like dashpod faulty as it a common with early models , but wait till someone else with a clue answers ya.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

I didn't think that fault was common with the clock pod failure (usually temp gauge and fuel gauge) I would take a look at the temp sensor itself, it is just behind the lower front grill in the bumper, make sure it is there and plugged in for starters.


----------



## Philwill (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys will take your advice 
An see how I get on is the dash pod 
Where tells you mpg etc the bottom part 
Is showing outside temp but top square 
Is blank an have read that it is a common 
Fault if so how do I go about repair on least 
Expense thanks


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Philwill (Nov 24, 2011)

hi guys can any one tell me how i get the lcd screen above the outside temp fixed on the dash or where to start please thanks :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Phil, Some 180s don't have the full DIS display, perhaps your 180 is one.
Hoggy.


----------



## Philwill (Nov 24, 2011)

Cheers hoggy how will I know mate even if doesn't 
Is there still a blank screen above outside temp 
Reading if so is it a warning screen if an faults occur ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Phil, Do you have the rocker switch on the end of the right hand stalk, this is used to scroll through DIS displays.
Hoggy.


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

mines a newer model but on the right stalk under it there is a reset button here you can go through all menus and change window opening, auto locking, temperature etc!  
Ad


----------



## 14N-TT (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm in the office at the moment and my car is in the car park, so this might not be correct. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.

If I can remember, the top part of the LCD display, displays audio information, i.e. what radio station and frequency you're listening to, or what CD and track number etc.

Has your TT got an aftermarket headunit/stereo? It maybe possible that the connection to the dashpod has not or could not be made.

Just a thought....


----------



## Philwill (Nov 24, 2011)

it's the original stereo I'll av a good look
Tomos hoggy tbh I got the car for the missus
So not really had much chance to check things 
Out but I'll av a food look over weekend an give 
You more detail thanks again guys


----------



## Philwill (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi guys thank for your info the orob with the dash 
Is that I don't have wot was looking for on my model 
That solves that ta but I'm sure I'll be back 
To ask a few more ?s about my TT till I get used
To it ta if any one wants to post any info or tips 
Feel free to post them please ta


----------

